# P220 Carry vs. P229



## samsam5886 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd rather have a 9mm but the only reason I'm considering the .45 P220 is its thin single stack magazine. I'd like to know if there are factory P229 10 round magazines that are also thin single stacks like the P220's. I live in California (yes, I know, I hate it too) so I'd like to be able to fit two thin 10-round magazines in my vest's magazine pouch vs. one big-fat-useless-limp version of a 10 round magazine. Thank you!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

samsam5886 said:


> I'd rather have a 9mm but the only reason I'm considering the .45 P220 is its thin single stack magazine. I'd like to know if the factory P229 10 round magazine is also a thin single stack like the P220's. I live in California (yes, I know, I hate it too) so I'd like to be able to fit two thin 10-round magazines in my vest's magazine pouch vs. one big fat useless dumbed-down version of a 10 round magazine. Thank you!


find a used p225 or a p6.... nice commander sized single stack


----------



## samsam5886 (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh nice! Thanks, I'll look into them.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

If you look around, you can find a P220 in 9mm.


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

Actually the 229 with the Hogue thin line grips (without finnger groves) isn't any thicker than a 220 it might even be thiner. I have the 229 in 40 and it seems much thiner than either of my 220's.


----------

